# Golden loves the Guitar



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha this is hilarious!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol had me smiling too...till I realized I was looking at that beer


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*Golden loves the guitar*

That is just so cute and funny! I just love the dog. He really seems to be smiling too!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

thats great LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's so Dosia XD. I'm gunna have to video him watching Ryan play guitar. He looks all depressed when he stops too XD love it!!


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Too funny. Love it lots


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

wish my pups were like that when I pulled out my ax instead they just give me the annoyed face lol


----------

